# Fourstar, CM2, Brendo, Maple Mega Brewday #3



## brettprevans (14/3/12)

righto fellas time has come to brew again.

We need to:
- bed down a date
- start work on recipes
- confirm location (tentitive at Brendo's)
- work out gear and equipment

*Beers*
If I remember correctly the ideas we kind of settled on were:
- BIPA & partigyle Schwartz
- Marzen & partigyle altbier
- Saison & partigyle amber or bitter or US pale

thats 1 more than last year, so would put us up over 500L mark

*Gear*
as per usual I can transport my 50L HLT, MLT and 90L kettle. HLT requires a 15amp oultet. 
I can also bring my ladder that we used as a makeshift brew stand
Ill bring my 2200W handheld immersion element

edit: youll notice ive put the thread in the AHB meetings section this time. once we set the recipes we can post in the recipe section without all our 'important waffle'


----------



## brendo (14/3/12)

My place shouldn't be a problem - SWMBO seemed OK with it the other night. Are any of you guys going away over Easter? could be a good opportunity with the extra days (good friday and the Sunday would probably be out for me). Otherwise at this stage April is fairly clear for me.

Equipment wise, we have my standard set up (50l HLT, 50l MLT, 50l kettle) as well as the mega mash tun and kettle combination. Plenty of room for other equip, but I don't have a 15amp point so CM2's HLT will have to stay home.

Beer list looks about right to me from what I recall, so lets work up some recipes. I have plenty of grain on hand, but still no mill at this stage so milling will have to be done offsite in advance. For the BIPA/Shwartz it might be worth us getting some sinimar from Craftbrewer, given our volumes we shouldn't have too much drama getting through a chunk of it.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## brettprevans (14/3/12)

brendo said:


> Are any of you guys going away over Easter? could be a good opportunity with the extra days (good friday and the Sunday would probably be out for me). Otherwise at this stage April is fairly clear for me.
> Brendo



at this stage due to work it looks like i might have 2-5 April off plus easter. Im good for any day except maybe sunday as the missus has something pencilled in on sunday morning, so I'd be a late starter. 



brendo said:


> but I don't have a 15amp point so CM2's HLT will have to stay home.


3 options.
- let me at your wiring :icon_drunk: 
- get a 15amp outlet installed. you know you want to
- I can still bring it but use the 2200w element to heat it (thats if we want another HLT).




brendo said:


> but still no mill at this stage so milling will have to be done offsite in advance.


my mill is portable, just bulky. you can obviously premill your grain at my place, but if we think we are going to need more grain ill bring my mill.


----------



## Maple (14/3/12)

OK suggest the date be April 7th. This gives the potential to ferment one and be drinking it on Anzac Day, and is a 4 day weekend, also giving some clean/sober-up time.

If you have issues with the date, put another forward.


----------



## therook (14/3/12)

This old fella is keen.....

Tell me the date and i'll run it by the boss....


----------



## Fourstar (14/3/12)

sounds acceptable to me.

I'm unavailable the weekend prior (doing tough mudder like an idiot). But the Easter weekend i should be free.


----------



## brettprevans (14/3/12)

its soudning like easter is a go-er. makes me think we should make a bunny beer or a choc beer or maybe we just eat rabbit. something to celebrate.


----------



## brendo (14/3/12)

let me check the date with the Boss tonight.


----------



## brendo (15/3/12)

Alright boys... the Boss has spoken.

I will host and lets lock in Easter saturday - 7th of April.

Now we just need to work out the recipes so we can sort out ingredients, etc.

Brendo


----------



## Maple (15/3/12)

brendo said:


> Alright boys... the Boss has spoken.
> 
> I will host and lets lock in Easter saturday - 7th of April.
> 
> ...


Awesome.
OK rec for BIPA - I'm thinking scaled up Rogue's yellow snow with simimar - call it black snow! a lite schwartz off the back.

The others are out of my comfort zone, so post away.


----------



## brendo (15/3/12)

Maple said:


> Awesome.
> OK rec for BIPA - I'm thinking scaled up Rogue's yellow snow with simimar - call it black snow! a lite schwartz off the back.
> 
> The others are out of my comfort zone, so post away.



sounds good... I have bucket loads of Amarillo, so that works well.


----------



## brettprevans (15/3/12)

i got spalt for the alt if we want. 

and plenty of crystal. heaps of cyrstal.


----------



## brendo (15/3/12)

I need to order some yeast to clear out some cubes - want me to order some simmar while i am at it? i think we are agreed that we will use it for the BIPA/Swartz yeah??


----------



## Maple (15/3/12)

yup. i think that would be a great idea. 

Also once we have the rec's sorted, and inventory delta, we can oder a second lot of goodies, but that's a known at this point.


----------



## brettprevans (15/3/12)

it occurred to me after brendos MB monsterbrew email, that maybe we could extend one of the batches by ~20L and contribute it to the MB Dinner. dont know how feasible that is with our volume capacity per batch


----------



## raven19 (15/3/12)

Timer on the HLT's to get the water up to temp upon getting out of bed chaps?

Setup and fill the night before of course!  

Eagerly anticipating the photo's from this effort already!


----------



## brendo (15/3/12)

raven19 said:


> Timer on the HLT's to get the water up to temp upon getting out of bed chaps?
> 
> Setup and fill the night before of course!
> 
> Eagerly anticipating the photo's from this effort already!



that's a given... god bless immersion heaters and timer switches!!


----------



## brettprevans (15/3/12)

Fuk fuk fuk.fuk. I got my best mans engagement party.invite in the mail this evening. So I can attend but ill be a n early finisher


----------



## brendo (16/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Fuk fuk fuk.fuk. I got my best mans engagement party.invite in the mail this evening. So I can attend but ill be a n early finisher



Not sure about the other guys, but I can be pretty flexible with dates post Easter if that helps.


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/12)

brendo said:


> Not sure about the other guys, but I can be pretty flexible with dates post Easter if that helps.


well see what the others say. if thats the best day, then ill just bail eariler than's ideal.

any ones thoughts on below? 


citymorgue2 said:


> it occurred to me after brendos MB monsterbrew email, that maybe we could extend one of the batches by ~20L and contribute it to the MB Dinner. dont know how feasible that is with our volume capacity per batch


----------



## brendo (16/3/12)

Not opposed to it, could be manageable particularly is we dilute down to a lower gravity to stretch out. All comes down to recipe formulation and volumes.


----------



## Maple (16/3/12)

brendo said:


> Not opposed to it, could be manageable particularly is we dilute down to a lower gravity to stretch out. All comes down to recipe formulation and volumes.


What if we pull it ahead a day, make it the friday? 

btw, how inconsiderate of your mate to plan this inline with a brew-day - I mean, just cuz his (single) life coming to an end, he doesn't have to wreck it for the rest of us... kidding of course - whatever works out, 

As for the dinner beer, perhaps willing to off my saison for this purpose. Not really fussed with this style anyway (bloody surrender monkey juice)


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/12)

Maple said:


> What if we pull it ahead a day, make it the friday?
> 
> btw, how inconsiderate of your mate to plan this inline with a brew-day - I mean, just cuz his (single) life coming to an end, he doesn't have to wreck it for the rest of us... kidding of course - whatever works out,
> 
> As for the dinner beer, perhaps willing to off my saison for this purpose. Not really fussed with this style anyway (bloody surrender monkey juice)


I know, what a bastard. Ive already rung him about it and given him stick lol.

it could be a belgian saison, rather than frog saison. besides maybe you just havent had an aswome saision yet.


----------



## Maple (16/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> besides maybe you just havent had an aswome saision yet.


Spot on, but it is likely my tastes are just more suited to other styles. Can appreciate them, like belgians*, just don't care for 'em.

*not all belgian styles included (pre-post edit)

either way, how does the friday sit with you guys?


----------



## brettprevans (16/3/12)

easter is nothing for me and really not much for mel. but I think Brendo is busy


----------



## brendo (16/3/12)

sorry boys... good friday is a def no no for me. I could potentially negotiate to see my family on Easter Monday rather than the sunday - nothing has been formerly booked in as yet.

Otherwise pretty much any other time in April will work for me.


----------



## brendo (25/3/12)

Alright boys - Saturday 7/4 at mine it is. 

Now we just need our recipes and work out what we need. I already have the sinimar on hand, so we are good for that. 

Put your recipe design hats on quickly gents


----------



## brendo (28/3/12)

OK, time is slipping past fast... so to get the ball rolling, here are some sample recipes lifted from Jamil's BCS and the www, will put them into seperate posts.

Don't worry about the mash processes, etc, we will need to adjust for no sparge and partigyle. I also haven't looked at water chemistry at this stage - main thing it to dial in the recipes and work out qauntities so we can work out what we have on hand vs what needs to be bought.

I have already bought 500ml of Sinamar, so we are good there.

I will bring copies with me to Temple tonight.


----------



## brendo (28/3/12)

Dave - I lifted this off the web, not sure if you have a better recipe you already use. We need to work out how much sinamar to use as well. partigyle will be a Schwartzbier.

********************************************************************************
****************************************************


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BBD#3 Black Snow
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 115.51 l
Post Boil Volume: 107.94 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 100.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 97.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.065 SG
Estimated Color: 10.8 EBC
Estimated IBU: 69.5 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
26.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 86.9 % 
2.60 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 8.7 % 
1.30 kg Melanoiden Malt (39.4 EBC) Grain 3 4.4 % 
255.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 49.0 IBUs 
85.00 g Admiral [14.75 %] - Boil 20.0 min Hop 5 17.2 IBUs 
85.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 5.0 min Hop 6 3.3 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 29.90 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 81.77 l of water at 72.3 C 65.6 C 75 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 67.47 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


----------



## brendo (28/3/12)

High end for the range of a Marzen... we can go bigger of course. Partigyle to be a small altbier.

********************************************************************************
*****************************


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BBD#3 Marzen
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Mrzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 115.51 l
Post Boil Volume: 107.94 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 100.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 97.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.056 SG
Estimated Color: 21.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.83 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 38.4 % 
7.87 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 30.8 % 
5.91 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 3 23.1 % 
1.96 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4 7.7 % 
230.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 26.8 IBUs 
60.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 25.57 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 70.46 l of water at 72.9 C 66.0 C 75 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 74.44 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brendo (28/3/12)

Last one... high gravity Saison. We can trick it up with specialty additions - spices, etc if we want. partigyle intended to be amber/bitter/pale

********************************************************************************
*************

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BBD#3 Saison
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 115.51 l
Post Boil Volume: 107.94 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 100.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 97.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 11.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 26.3 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 75.1 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
24.35 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.6 % 
1.96 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 6.5 % 
1.48 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 4.9 % 
0.26 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4 0.9 % 
2.17 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5 7.2 % 
254.64 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 26.3 IBUs 
86.96 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 30.22 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 76.93 l of water at 70.5 C 64.0 C 75 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 70.45 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/12)

brendo said:


> Jamil's BCS


ahh I forgot you had my copy of bcs :lol: 

lets hammer our recipes tonight. Dave's copy a recipe for yellow snow somewhere,. bring it along dave


----------



## brendo (28/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> ahh I forgot you had my copy of bcs :lol:
> 
> lets hammer our recipes tonight. Dave's copy a recipe for yellow snow somewhere,. bring it along dave



Not guilty... I have my own copy. Someone else must have yours.


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/12)

brendo said:


> Not guilty... I have my own copy. Someone else must have yours.


bugger. did I lend you any books?

nfi where my copy is then


----------



## brendo (28/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> bugger. did I lend you any books?
> 
> nfi where my copy is then



Just a sausage making one I think.


----------



## Maple (28/3/12)

Black Snow rec:

66.7% JW Ale
29.6% JW Pils
3.7% W. Caraamber
some sinmar
(and yes at least a kg of rye for good measure)

Kg's to output OG of 1.066

60 min - Amarillo to 48.2 IBU
30 min - Amarillo to 6.1 IBU
15 min - Amarillo to 6.4 IBU
8 min - Amarillo to 4.8 IBU
2 min - Amarillo to 4.0 IBU
Dry - as you see fit

Sinimar - have zero experience with - suggest just add till t turns sufficiently black? not sure.


----------



## brendo (28/3/12)

OK... updated based on Maple's recipe...

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BBD#3 Black Snow
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 115.51 l
Post Boil Volume: 107.94 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 100.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 97.16 l
Estimated OG: 1.067 SG
Estimated Color: 11.5 EBC
Estimated IBU: 69.8 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 74.7 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
20.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 65.9 % 
9.25 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 30.5 % 
1.10 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 3 3.6 % 
255.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 4 48.3 IBUs 
24.00 g Admiral [14.75 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 5 6.1 IBUs 
70.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 6 6.6 IBUs 
85.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 8.0 min Hop 7 4.8 IBUs 
250.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 8 4.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body, No Mash Out
Total Grain Weight: 30.35 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 82.94 l of water at 72.3 C 65.6 C 75 min 

Sparge: Fly sparge with 66.75 l water at 75.6 C
Notes:
------


Did a quick google on AHB for Sinamar and came up with this for usage:

"So if you wanted to darken 22.5 L of beer by 10 EBC looks like the easy way to do the calculation is to say that 0.119 ml darkens 1 L by 1 EBC, 22.5*10*0.119 = 26.775 mL"

Based on a 100l batch, we will get 10 EBC for every 119ml we use. We have 500 to play with, meaning the most we can expect to get is an additional 42 EBC into the batch if we had to use it all. Something to think about.


So, I guess we can just look at how dark we want the beer and calculate accordingly. We can also look at adjusting the recipe to include some darker grains to help compensate to start with if need be too.


----------



## brettprevans (28/3/12)

brendo said:


> Just a sausage making one I think.


well we are only making 600L of beer, we'll have heaps of time, maybe we make a few hundred kg of snags on the day as well lol



brendo said:


> ..
> So, I guess we can just look at how dark we want the beer and calculate accordingly. We can also look at adjusting the recipe to include some darker grains to help compensate to start with if need be too.


cold steep of some black patent overnight?. should provide the colour and no/negligible flavour


----------



## brendo (29/3/12)

Alright boys, I have created a google docs spreadsheet and uploaded it with the recipe ingredients and equipment requirements - you should get an invite via email - if you don't let me know.

Take a look at your stocks and update the sheet with what you can supply.

There is a butt load of hallertau being used for bitterring - I recommend that we sub this out with something higher alpha but neutral to cut down on the mass in the kettle.

Brendo


----------



## brendo (29/3/12)

Updated B IPA recipe. Working on using half the sinamar as a kettle addition for this, half for the schwartz. Could cold steep some carafa or black patent to increase colour if required.

BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BBD#3 Black Snow partigyle
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: American IPA
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 100.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 98.11 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 90.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 90.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.071 SG
Estimated Color: 69.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 65.0 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.9 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
18.00 kg Pale Malt (2 Row) US (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 62.0 % 
8.30 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 2 28.6 % 
1.50 kg Rye Malt (9.3 EBC) Grain 3 5.2 % 
1.00 kg Caraamber (59.1 EBC) Grain 4 3.4 % 
210.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 44.8 IBUs 
35.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 30.0 min Hop 6 5.7 IBUs 
60.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 15.0 min Hop 7 6.3 IBUs 
70.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 8.0 min Hop 8 4.5 IBUs 
200.00 g Amarillo Gold [8.50 %] - Boil 2.0 min Hop 9 3.6 IBUs 
0.24 kg Sinamar (8100.0 EBC) Sugar 10 0.8 % 


Mash Schedule: BBD Single Infusion, Light Body, No sparge
Total Grain Weight: 29.04 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 76.61 l of water at 72.3 C 66.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 44.99 l of water at 94.3 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
Partigyle to be a Schwartzbier - 2nd runnings approx 1.045


----------



## brendo (29/3/12)

Updated Marzen...


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BBD#3 Marzen Partigyle
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Oktoberfest/Mrzen
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 100.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 98.11 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 90.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 90.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.062 SG
Estimated Color: 23.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 25.6 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
9.80 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 38.4 % 
7.85 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 30.8 % 
5.90 kg Vienna Malt (6.9 EBC) Grain 3 23.1 % 
1.95 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4 7.7 % 
200.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 5 25.6 IBUs 
54.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 6 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BBD Single Infusion, Light Body, No sparge
Total Grain Weight: 25.49 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 74.58 l of water at 71.7 C 66.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 45.00 l of water at 93.6 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
Partigyle - Altbier - 2nd runnings approx 1.040

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brendo (29/3/12)

Updated Saison... decisions need to be made if we want any specialty additions in the kettle (i.e. spices, etc)


BeerSmith 2 Recipe Printout - http://www.beersmith.com
Recipe: BBD#3 Saison Partigyle
Brewer: 
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Saison
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (30.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Boil Size: 100.00 l
Post Boil Volume: 98.11 l
Batch Size (fermenter): 90.00 l 
Bottling Volume: 90.00 l
Estimated OG: 1.072 SG
Estimated Color: 11.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.2 IBUs
Brewhouse Efficiency: 72.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 72.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amt Name Type # %/IBU 
22.00 kg Pilsner (2 Row) Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 1 80.5 % 
1.76 kg Munich Malt (17.7 EBC) Grain 2 6.4 % 
1.33 kg Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC) Grain 3 4.9 % 
0.23 kg Caramunich Malt (110.3 EBC) Grain 4 0.9 % 
2.00 kg Sugar, Table (Sucrose) (2.0 EBC) Sugar 5 7.3 % 
280.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 60.0 min Hop 6 33.2 IBUs 
80.00 g Hallertauer [4.80 %] - Boil 0.0 min Hop 7 0.0 IBUs 


Mash Schedule: BBD Single Infusion, Light Body, No sparge
Total Grain Weight: 27.33 kg
----------------------------
Name Description Step Temperat Step Time 
Mash In Add 71.48 l of water at 69.6 C 64.0 C 75 min 
Mash Out Add 48.00 l of water at 95.2 C 75.6 C 10 min 

Sparge: Remove grains, and prepare to boil wort
Notes:
------
Partigyle to be amber/bitter/pale - 2nd runnings approx 1.048

Created with BeerSmith 2 - http://www.beersmith.com
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/12)

brendo said:


> Updated Saison... decisions need to be made if we want any specialty additions in the kettle (i.e. spices, etc)


IMO we should trick this up by adding to the boil
- 1 - 1.25 tsp of pepper @ 5min
- zest of 2 oranges @ 5min
- zest of 2 grapefruit @ 5min

optional: indian corriander (only indian will do) prob 80-100g @5min

[


brendo said:


> Recipe: BBD#3 Black Snow
> We need to work out how much sinamar to use as well. partigyle will be a Schwartzbier.


for the partigyle schwartz, Im tempted to use spalt. but at 4%AA, its basicly another 224g @ 90min. hell of a lot of kettle mass again.
thinking another 3kg of crystal and maybe a bit more munich and black patent (or carafa) into the mash for the partigyle.


----------



## brendo (30/3/12)

sounds good to me mate... I think I may have some Indian corriander... will double check.


----------



## brettprevans (30/3/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> IMO we should trick this up by adding to the boil
> - 1 - 1.25 tsp of pepper @ 5min
> - zest of 2 oranges @ 5min
> - zest of 2 grapefruit @ 5min
> ...


the other options are some ginger root and/or star anise. very french saison


----------



## brendo (4/4/12)

Not long now... just a few days until we unleash Beeraggeddon!!


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/12)

Damn shops not being open on goods friday. I need to get stuff.for tomorrow.


----------



## brendo (6/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Damn shops not being open on goods friday. I need to get stuff.for tomorrow.



We can do a quick run in the morning - I need heat beads for the spit anyway.


----------



## brendo (6/4/12)

Well the water is all ready to go - three separate vessels with electric elements on timers so the water shouldn't be far off temp by the time I get up in the morning. 

See you boys bright and early!!

Brendo


----------



## Maple (6/4/12)

Great stuff. Will remember to bring the hoses. Have ya tapped the mongrel yet? You've started, it's fair game now. Got a txt from another ahb'r who is keen on swinging by as well. Should be a good day, hope the storms pass.


----------



## brendo (6/4/12)

I gave it a quick sample earlier - tasty. 

Not too much on the radar beyond what is hitting us at the moment and only looking at isolated showers tomorrow so I reckon we should be right.


----------



## brettprevans (6/4/12)

The rest of my.shits packed. Ill be there till 6:45pm. Missus will pick me up at 7 tohead to engagement party. So all set. 

Got sone nuts n bolts as snaks. Wish I had have made more to bring. Kids have eaten half today.

bring on 600L!!!!


----------



## Maple (7/4/12)

Saison in the massive tun mashing away beautifully. Have 4*'s getto hermit keeping it sorted.

Marzen split mash going well too. Tracking for a big day. Brekky stout tasting pretty good also.


----------



## Jazzafish (7/4/12)

pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/4/12)

Maple said:


> Saison in the massive tun mashing away beautifully. Have 4*'s getto hermit keeping it sorted.
> 
> Marzen split mash going well too. Tracking for a big day. Brekky stout tasting pretty good also.


Brekky stout? sounds like a dangerous start to the day.
4 Hermit,s, must get a pic of that. Wish I was there.
Nev


----------



## Fents (7/4/12)

gwarn boys smash it!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (7/4/12)

I should be getting messy by now, how about another pic ?  
Nev


----------



## pk.sax (7/4/12)

Fents said:


> gwarn boys smash it!



Farking arseome


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/12)

Kettle smurf aka braden (pics to follow) is herms hopping. Worrying....


----------



## brendo (7/4/12)

All wrapped up before 8pm - a good day's effort. Will be interesting to see how bad the vegie patch smells in the next few days with all that grain!!

Enjoying a few well earned beers after dinner and then time for bed. Looking forward to big brew day #4 next year!!


----------



## kelbygreen (7/4/12)

sounded like a big day lol. talking about grain can you compost it??? cants see why not but sick of throwing it in the bin and if I brew like this week the day after the bins come it stinks like holly hell.


----------



## brendo (7/4/12)

kelbygreen said:


> sounded like a big day lol. talking about grain can you compost it??? cants see why not but sick of throwing it in the bin and if I brew like this week the day after the bins come it stinks like holly hell.



I normally chuck my spent grain in the compost, but fortunately most of the vegies had finished, so straight into the patches with 70kg+ this time around.


----------



## kelbygreen (7/4/12)

hmm another good reason for a compost bin cheers  70kg  one way to use the stocks


----------



## brettprevans (7/4/12)

Big day. Shagged after that and engagement party post brew dy 
Trialling new equipment isnt recommended in thesedays bht we pretty much canned it in all things consiered

Edit. Bigups to kell for feeding and watering us today. Grousse food.


----------



## Maple (8/4/12)

Thanks to the hosts. Top grub as always Kell. Big day, great output overall. Those spices in that Saison were beyond awesome.


----------



## brendo (8/4/12)

It was a fun day... and good doing it on my home turf. 

Looking forward to pitching yeast at those cubes soon.


----------



## Jazzafish (8/4/12)

Well done lads


----------



## Fourstar (8/4/12)

Kudos to Brendo and Kel for the awesome hospitality, a great day had by all! Just about to tip the sulfur IPA in wake for the marzen and BIPA. I so need to fill my empty kegs ASAP.

Cheers once again! B)


----------



## brettprevans (8/4/12)

Wyeast Octfest going into marzen tomorrow. 
Us05 into apa tomorrow


----------



## brendo (8/4/12)

citymorgue2 said:


> Wyeast Octfest going into marzen tomorrow.



Save me some slurry when you are done if all goes well


----------



## raven19 (8/4/12)

Any more photo's chaps?

Well done on the day, total final volumes?


----------



## brettprevans (8/4/12)

Umm fellas I forgot pepper in saison. Add 1/4tsp when u oxegenate. 

Raven - my pics will go up monday when I can resize them to smaller size.

Brendo - will do


----------



## brettprevans (10/4/12)

delayed photos

Obligitory pic of brendan with his arms in the monster tun




Kettle smurf



Getto immersion element elevation device



mutiple rigs in action (note getto brew sculpture aka ladder)



first beer drained (saison). smell :icon_drool2: 



latter in the venening the kettle drainers trying to get even amounts in cubes.... they had trouble finding the hole....



Im sure someone else took pics of end cube-age


----------



## brettprevans (12/5/12)

fellas, have got the OGs of the beers? I cant find piece of paper witht the OGs i took when i got home 

fermented the US mild, then dumped the black IPA onto the yeastcake. its now trying to get me in trouble with the missus as its fkn climbed out of the fermentor and tried to invade the entire brewroom! it went nuclear. absolute mess. smells great though.


----------



## brettprevans (21/5/12)

Tapped US mild. Omg unami characteristics. Tasty, hoppy but restrained, malt, weird combo. No style guidelines here. Tasty tasty tasty. 

Colour doesn't match mild style guidelines, but its not like we.were brewing to style!


----------



## Fourstar (21/5/12)

The marzen and bipa were 1.054 and the Saison was 1.074.

Smashed the keg of marzen and the bipa was very bitter but has mellowed well. Tasting goooooooood so far.

The Saison I've began fermenting with DuPont and wyeast lambic blend. Very strong anise so I'm slightly worried about the way it will blend with the sour. Only time will tell I suppose.


----------



## brettprevans (6/6/12)

Tapped it for a test... Lovely!!! I got some great yeast characteristic from octoberfest yeast. It's clean, malty great bitterness. U could slam down pints of this all night. A few more weeks lagering though. 

Great beer as Braden said


----------

